# Anyone Built A Woodfired Pizza Oven



## Sprungmonkey (8/11/12)

Has anyone built a pizza oven - how easy/hard is it? was it a success?


I see bunnings have kits you can buy - anyone made one of these (they are under the 1k mark) - which is relatively cheap compared to most i have seen.


Cheers 


Dave.


----------



## white.grant (8/11/12)

Have a look at the http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/ It's terrific.


----------



## J.T (8/11/12)

Grantw said:


> Have a look at the http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/ It's terrific.



+1. They also have Downloadable Plans as well!


----------



## Sprungmonkey (9/11/12)

Thanks Grantw for opening up anotoher world - pretty good forum


----------



## mr_wibble (9/11/12)

You can also build these ovens out of cob (clay + sand + straw), which is a cheap-and-cheerful way to start.
Emphasis on the *cheap*, have you seen the price of refractory bricks lately... OMG!

I often see advertising on how-to books for these in the various militant-hippy-gardening magazines we get. There was also some brief plans in a Grass Roots magazine a few months back.


----------



## white.grant (9/11/12)

No worries Sprungmonkey, 

Russell Jeavons, the guy who runs Russell's Pizza in Willunga wrote a great book on building ovens, from memory his first ones used common bricks so you don't always have to shell out for the refractory jobs. If you google him you should be able to find a copy of the book somewhere.


----------



## seemax (9/11/12)

Unless you've had a bit of practice brick laying just buy one... refractory cement (ie Fondu) is a bitch to work with!!


----------



## Gulf Brewery (10/11/12)

Hi

Another good site is www.traditionaloven.com I built one from the plans they have.
You can order a CD of plans from the site for $5. I have a few pics of the build if you want some.



Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Don Runk (20/11/12)

I have built one out of a 50l keg!!

i originally started this - http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/f43/beer-keg-oven-6142.html

however it has changed alot since. larger chimney, just 2 house bricks to cook on and no insulation was necessary.

the beauty of my design is it can warm up and be cooking in about 30 mins from lighting the kindling. uses 2 house bricks to rest the pizza on and cooks as good as a "proper" wood fired oven. (trust me I've done the Pepsi challenge and the people tested preferred mine!)

very easy to use, portable, and fits in nicely in the home brewery!!! the perfect addition IMO. also makes a great portable outdoor fireplace.

this is my "pizza keg" as it is now. though no dimensions or details there are photos - http://lemonrhodes.blogspot.com.au/2012/05...that-could.html

let me know if anyone wants more details. god knows there was a bit of trial and error but since have made them for the whole family. And they are idiot proof to cook with

only prob is you need someone that can weld??

anyone interested i'll post more on it. sorry for long post.


----------



## Malted (21/11/12)

rob2263 built an awesome one - pictures in the 'Show Us You Brew Cave' thread here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=972953


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/11/12)

Hey mate that looks really awesome. Like the OP I've been toying with the idea of building a pizza oven but have been put off by it having to be a permanent fixture. I just bought a place and my new neighbour is a retired welder (who seems to be welding shit under the house morning and night) & this could be a chance to get to know him.

there are some good photos on the other forum. you mentioned you built them for all of your family - have you got any pics from during the build?



Don Runk said:


> I have built one out of a 50l keg!!
> 
> i originally started this - http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/f43/beer-keg-oven-6142.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Runk (21/11/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hey mate that looks really awesome. Like the OP I've been toying with the idea of building a pizza oven but have been put off by it having to be a permanent fixture. I just bought a place and my new neighbour is a retired welder (who seems to be welding shit under the house morning and night) & this could be a chance to get to know him.
> 
> there are some good photos on the other forum. you mentioned you built them for all of your family - have you got any pics from during the build?



Thanks mate!

Will start a new topic with the build when i gather some pics up rather than hijacking. The one i did for my father in-law had a spit built into it too. perfect for 2 chooks or a big roast but not much more. if i can find pics of that build i'll post them too.

try and get to it tonight if i can. Cheers.


----------



## sqyre (21/11/12)

If your keen to make it semi-portable but big enough to cook say 6 pizzas at a time then you might be interested in a barrel smoker/cooker.
I can knock out the awesome wood fired pizzas as well as do roasts, etc,etc.
Its more of a wood fired oven than a smoker but still gives that beautiful smokey flavor and aroma that pizza ovens give. (probably more so..)

link is here - Sqyre's Wood Fired Cooker




Sqyre


----------



## apoole (6/4/13)

I wonder if one of these would be any good? 

http://www.ozpig.com.au/?q=products


----------



## New_guy (12/4/13)

I have a spit roaster / charcoal grill made out of a 44 gallon drum. 

Can spit roast 2 legs of lamb or Charcoal fire + big pizza stone on rack = tasty pizzas ready in about 5 mins


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/13)

New_guy said:


> I have a spit roaster / charcoal grill made out of a 44 gallon drum.
> 
> Can spit roast 2 legs of lamb or Charcoal fire + big pizza stone on rack = tasty pizzas ready in about 5 mins


Any pics/instructions?


----------



## pat_00 (16/4/13)

awesome, I acquired (legally) 3 kegs for my new brewing system.

I have decided to make 1v braumeister-ish clone out of one of them. That'd free up the other 2 kegs.....hmmm pizza oven?....Tandoor?....


----------



## sp0rk (16/4/13)

I just hit up my local brew your own place and got a free 44 gallon malt extract drum
I'm thinking smoker/spit/pizza oven


----------



## whatwhat (16/4/13)

Not sure if you has seen these before. http://www.robertoswoodfiredovens.com.au I have built a few of these for family as well as customers and they are the buisness! They come out of newcastle but do ship. The hardest part is laying the blocks. I have no affiliation with this company at all. Can send you pictures of what i have done if you would like, but there are plenty on the site as well as you tube. Im sure they are not for all as they are a little more expensive than bunnings but they are worth the coin.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/13)

old hot water tanks make great oven. cheap to get and very solid


----------



## fcmcg (17/4/13)

I made my first following a book by the late great Alan Scott ( Aussie who lived in America)
My second I made following Rado from Traditional oven and some of Alan's ideas....
My hearth is all second hand fire bricks and my done is just common reds...with refractory cement...
Pretty good but it does take 3 hours to get to temp to cook...


----------



## Howlingdog (17/4/13)

Yes, both those designs are overkill for the pizza now and again. I like to have enough things planned to need to run it for three days then it takes a week to get down under 100 deg.C. By the way mine is based on Rado Hand's second design.

Wood type is also a large factor.

HD


----------



## komodo (17/4/13)

Fire bricks were $3 ea + delivery last time I priced them up
I think I worked out that to build an entire oven (dome and floor) you'd be up for $2500 including insulation and vemitculate (?)

My parents have one that the guy that built their house (poured earth and stone) built for them and its awesome for a party but as suggested takes AGES to get hot enough. I actually think the basic kits (which can be had a lot cheaper than the bunnings prices) are a better option for most back yards unless you need a really big one for parties


----------



## Sprungmonkey (17/4/13)

I have still be reasearching them and the bunnings ones look like the go - they are 1000 bucks and all you have to do is build the base and about a day of putting the domes together. when i get some extra cash thats what ill be buying.

besides pizza only take about 5-10 minutes to cook - so your cooking them about the same time it takes to dress the next pizza


----------



## sillyboybrybry (17/4/13)

The Planting festival held at Woodford at the start of May has a how to make a cob oven workshop.

http://realview.woodfordfolkfestival.com/theplanting/2013/


----------



## sp0rk (17/4/13)

http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/f9/challenge-wfo-under-100-aud-6094.html
This looks like a great build, and if you spend some time looking on ebay/gumtree/freecycle or calling round brickworks or whatever, you can get refractory/fire bricks a lot cheaper than what boral and the other mobs are asking for them
I'm going to try and clone the below barrel bbq, but i might get some thin fire bricks to put on the top shelf, sit the pizza trays on there and see if the heat reflecting from the top of the barrel is enough to cook the pizzas in a decent amount of time
http://www.drumbecue.co.uk/drum-bbqs-c1/smokers-c2/drumbecue-original-charcoal-bbq-drum-smoker-with-thermostat-p1


----------



## fcmcg (17/4/13)

I've done a cob oven workshop and they are pretty cool...you just have to make sure that the clay you use is the second layer below the top soil...
I did it after I built my oven , out of interest...
Would I build a cob one ? Probably not...
I will also say a mate of mine build one based on the shape of a 44 gallon drum and put a refractory blanket sandwiched between the two rolled sheets of steel...he welded a frame inside upon which he placed terra cotter tiles with air gape around the sides...
He uses heat beads in it when roasting and it's ready to go , once the beads are going... 
I'd actually almost have made one like that... It's on a frame , on wheels , is not too big and he puts it on a traitlor when they go camping and it's a bloody winner....


----------



## seamad (17/4/13)

Thinking of building one based on the fornobravo ones, 1m internal diam. Materials to build complete oven from field furnace refractories about 2 grand. Includes tapered half bricks so a little less cutting .Like the idea of getting a couple of days use out of it. Will check out the rado hand design, haven't heard of them, like the look of the igloo fornobravo pompeii though.


----------



## givemeamash (17/4/13)

place over in Perth does kits made out of refactory cement, pretty easy to construct and they ship. I have chatted to them and they seem much bigger that the basic bunnings ones, they don't lay the bricks on tht insulation fluff, and thy look scmick. Alfresco ovens, ship to east coast, and actually cheaper to get them to hip than buy through their agents. I will be getting one of these when I do outside. only tie 45 mins to heat and heat lasts for up to 16 hours.


----------



## flaggycreek (17/4/13)

Have a look at this site. He built a Alan Scott oven and I just copied his photos

http://www.brickoventampa.com/index.html

It is helpful to have a mixer, bricksaw and a mate who can lay bricks

I laid about 1/2 of mine

Andrew


----------



## New_guy (18/4/13)

sp0rk said:


> Any pics/instructions?


Sorry for the late reply mate 
Essentially it is a spit roaster that I have a rack that slots in just below the top lip of the base 
Pizza stone sits on rack and it can do three pizzas at a time 

Basic Construction: 
Slice 44 gall drum in half (make sure it never had annoying toxic / flammable in it) 
I ran a lip of 25 x 25 x 3 Angle iron around the edge of both halves
X2 Basic hinges welded to one long side
Handle made and welded to top lip
Bend some 50 x 3 lengths flat lengths to match curve of inside base of drum (about 350 long) for bracing ribs
Design your base / frame (I think I went a bit light duty and plan to re do this) 
The top of the base is more 50 x 3 flat same curve as previous ribs 
Drill holes through base of drum and bolt base through drum to ribs to secure all together 
Find a big heavy duty piece of C channel (this may not be right term) to sit inside base to hold charcoal 
Put a temp gauge on the lid
Install spit roast kit from BBQs galore
You need to recess this so that the lid can shut and clear the spit rod 
Paint outside of drum with black hi temp paint

This is not the simplest or the best but its now about 10 years old and has been used countless times for lamb, beef, chicken, pizza, mountains of jacket potatoes etc...


----------



## Mercs Own (22/7/13)

Check these guys out - http://www.alfrescowoodfiredovens.com.au/

I am on my second wood fired oven from these guys - the first oven was built into my outdoor area and when I sold that house I had to leave it there.

The one I have now is the Midi oven which is on a base with wheels so if I sell this house I will be wheeling it away with me. (mind you I had to knock a hole in my garage to get it out the back!)

Yes I am on their home page and also have contributed to their recipe page and I am also talking to them about setting up a demo oven in Melbourne so as to demo the oven and sell them to people but that is a way off if it ever happens.

I Love these ovens - they take about 45 minutes or so to get up to 450 degrees C and will cook your pizza in 90 seconds when they are cranking - once they cool off slightly your pizza will take 3 minutes! They are great at retaining heat (something the cheap ovens from those large hardware type stores don't do) so you can do roasts, cakes, breads and of course long slow cooking also - 12 hour wood fired leg of lamb anyone?

You can buy them in a kit form and build it yourself which is obviously going to be cheaper or you can buy it made sent over to your house and you can wheel it in to the perfect spot in your back yard.

The couple that make them (own the company) are a husband and wife team couple of kids and really really lovely people. I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Phoney (22/7/13)

Mercs Own said:


> You can buy them in a kit form and build it yourself which is obviously going to be cheaper or you can buy it made sent over to your house and you can wheel it in to the perfect spot in your back yard.



What sort of coin does one need to drop for the kit form?

There's a place in Sydney that are selling them ready made at $1200 a pop. I've looked into them a few times, but I suspect it's the sort of thing I can see myself buying, using a few times and then rarely ever again.


----------



## Mercs Own (22/7/13)

www.sydneyheaters.com.au

They installed my first Alfresco - Tracy and Peter - good people and did a great job!

Not sure of prices best bet would be to call the Sydney guys or Trent at Alfresco. 

The fact they heat up and are ready to cook in 45 mins makes them pretty approachable and there is nothing you cant cook in them.


----------



## Arghonaut (22/7/13)

Ive got one of these bad boys:

http://www.nectre.com/?page=baker-s-oven

Combo wood heater/oven, its awesome, amazing pizzas. Cranks out too much heat to use in the warmer months though, need to build an outdoors one.


----------



## givemeamash (22/7/13)

The alfresco ovens go for about 2300 in kit form for the middle size. Kit sounds easy as the shell is one piece, lay insulation blanket, cook wire then render. I am sure that there is a touch more to it but general gist sounds easy enough. Have spoke to the above mentioned couple on phone and do sound great and they were happy to discuss pros and cons of their oven against competitors which was good to hear.


----------



## pat_00 (7/8/13)

http://uuni.net/

Anyone seen these? portable wood fired pizza ovens!

I want one! would be awesome for camping


----------



## fortmonty (15/8/13)

I built a wood fired oven a few years ago, see below. It was great fun, not to difficult to do bearing in mind I had never laid a brick before in my life. It heats up to over 400 degrees and cooks pizza in 90 seconds ( which is what it is meant to do ). The food is amazing and I can't get enough opportunities / excuses to fire it up. There is plenty of info on the web and I am happy to answer any questions or chat about the oven ,building process or pizza.

Cheers


----------



## mr_wibble (15/8/13)

Arghonaut said:


> Ive got one of these bad boys:
> 
> http://www.nectre.com/?page=baker-s-oven
> 
> Combo wood heater/oven, its awesome, amazing pizzas. Cranks out too much heat to use in the warmer months though, need to build an outdoors one.


I've got one of these too. Bloody awesome.
My next house will have one for sure.


----------



## Chods1 (30/5/18)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Has anyone built a pizza oven - how easy/hard is it? was it a success?
> 
> 
> I see bunnings have kits you can buy - anyone made one of these (they are under the 1k mark) - which is relatively cheap compared to most i have seen.
> ...


Hey Sprungmonkey. I've made a pizza oven they are very labour intensive and unless you get the flue right it will smoke badly. We also bought a Hark pizza oven from stratco for $200 and it works very very well for pizzas and roasts etc. Really good product and ultra simple to put together. It's not a flash brick one , all steel, but hey who's that fussy?


----------



## amarks6 (31/5/18)

I built one at my son's place a few years ago. Now he has moved, we're going to do it again. I had never laid a brick in my life.

This guy is the man: http://www.melbournefirebricks.com.au/

(no affiliation)

He has plenty of videos on Youtube. Start here: 

Great value for money.


----------



## BadSeed (6/8/19)

Although I am late to the party, another shout out to Alfresco in WA.Great example of an Aussie run family business.


----------



## dora (6/8/19)

Yeah I've built one. What would you like to know?


----------



## WEF (7/8/19)

Yeah i built one also, dont hesitate to put one in. I cook everything in it from freshly shot Rabbit through to Osso Bucco and Lamb Tagines and for some reason the food always comes out better in a WFO than a normal oven.


----------



## Timbo (9/8/19)

BadSeed, that outdoor area is fantastic!


----------



## BadSeed (11/8/19)

Timbo said:


> BadSeed, that outdoor area is fantastic!


Cheers, I love it out there.
Here's a view from the oven


----------



## Timbo (11/8/19)

Why would you ever want to go inside....awesome job mate!


----------



## jonsonsmith (25/2/20)

Hello,
What do you want to know, please? Yes, I have built by the professional support of Sydney Heaters. Here is their link: https://www.sydneyheaters.com.au/product-category/wood-fired-pizza-ovens/
Note (I also have no affiliation with them)
Thanks


----------



## TONY VAN DER ZANDEN (26/2/20)

BadSeed said:


> Cheers, I love it out there.
> Here's a view from the oven
> 
> View attachment 116281





jonsonsmith said:


> Hello,
> What do you want to know, please? Yes, I have built by the professional support of Sydney Heaters. Here is their link: https://www.sydneyheaters.com.au/product-category/wood-fired-pizza-ovens/
> Note (I also have no affiliation with them)
> Thanks



G'day
You can go to this site, I built the one he designed prior to this more than 10 years ago, this design he reckons you only need to cut a few bricks, he sells his designs for around $10, they come with photos, diagrams and detailed notes, plus advice on where to scrounge materials for the build.
https://www.traditionaloven.com/3g-masterly-tail-oven-design


----------

